# Another newbe beekeeper



## glenc (Mar 3, 2016)

. I was going to keep beees some 35 years ago and didn't. Now this is sort of a last chance and am not going to miss it. I'm starting with a Top Bar hive and am waiting for warmer weather to pick up my package


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Glenc
welcome, never too late to start, enjoy the hobby and good luck with your top bar hive


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. plenty of time to do it now.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Glen!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck this year.


----------

